# PA Flyfishing



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone do any flyfishing in the northern mountains of PA?

Some sweet native brookies up there. 8)


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody................Somebody? I make my rounds there and woundering if anyone else did. I fish the steams right around rt.6.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I fish in Mckean county near the Allegany resevoir
Graet fishing :beer:


----------



## flyguyPA (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been fishing streams, ponds and the Delaware in the Poconos area, for more then 8 yrs but have just taken up fly-fishing as well-at 53!


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

I fish Asaph Run on occasion. I had good Brookie action last year. Did the low water conditions hurt the fish this past summer?


----------

